# Condensador cerámico se calienta en amplificador RF de 30W



## DavidGuetta (Feb 25, 2013)

Tengo una duda acerca de un condensador que finalmente acabo de reemplazar en mi amplificador de 30 watts que corresponde a mi transmisor. La imagen siguiente es solo referencial, pero no difiere mucho del esquema del amplificador que tengo.







El condensador que se calienta, en cuestión, es C3... el cual entre 90 y 100pF entrega la maxima salida a 91.5 MHz. Es un cerámico tipo disco, de 91pF y 4kV de voltaje. El transmisor actualmente no baja de los 30W pero me inquieta saber el porqué del condensador tibio/caliente, los condensadores del filtro son todos iguales de disco y de alta tension y entibian mucho menos a dicha potencia.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, y saludos a todos.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola, calientan dependiendon de la desadaptacion de un lado y del otro, es decir si hay mucha diferencia entre el ampli y la carga (antena, carga fantasma o lo que fuera) va a circular mucha corriente/tension sobre ese capacitor y el que le sigue por eso se usan capacitores variables con nucleo de aire o mica.
Lo que no comentaste a que llamas "caliente", me refiero en temeperatura ya que los capacitores de alta tension no les afecta en gran medida la temperatura y otra cosa despues de cuanto tiempo calientan 1 hora, 10 min, al instante de encenderlo.
Si te fijas en lineales o acopladores de antena vas a ver que usan capacitores variables de varios kw justamente por eso, aunque en los acopladores de antenas es por otro tema que no viene a cuento pero es un buen ej. para que te guies.
Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola fredd2..... rectifico lo de la potencia que uso..... mi watt meter estaba descalibrado y lo medimos de nuevo con otro watt meter (30-150MHz) y está entregando 13W con 2.5 de entrada y no 30 como mencioné arriba.. aunque si lo excito con mas potencia es posible sacarle sobre 40 pero lo tengo con solo 13. 

Calientan despues de unos 10 min funcionando continuamente, trabajan aproximadamente a unos 50ºC en los momentos de mayor trabajo, pero hasta ahora no he tenido ningun problema trabajandolos entre 3-8 horas continuas.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola, si son de 3 o 4 kv no deberia calentar con esa potencia y menos a 50°, aun estando muy mal acoplado (Z in Z out), trata de conseguirte trimmers de compresion, para un ajuste mas fino son casi impresindibles que sean de este tipo.
Saludo!


----------



## homebrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Tenes que usar condensadores para rf Mica Plata ese condensador no es para trabajar en rf por mas que sea disco y de 4 kv en AC/DC puede trabajar pero en 90 Mhz no anda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2013)

Olá caro DavidGuetta , el calientamiento de debe a perdidas en la ceramica que conpoem el capacitor debido a alta corriente de RF que pasa por el , una sugerencia es cambiar el capacitor de ceramica por uno tipo Mica blindada muy comumente utilizado em amplificadores de potencia en  VHF , caso no sea posible arreglar un tipo destes associe en paralelo algunos capacitores ceramicos hasta obter lla mesma capacitancia deseada de  91Pf , asi la corriente de RF sera dividida entre esses capacitores ceramicos e tenemos menos calientamento.Tente associar 4 capacitores de 22Pf mas 1 trimer ceramico de 10 Pf que ira funcionar perfectamente.
Fuerte abraço e buena suerte !

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Abr 8, 2013)

Diego, la única forma es un poco como te están orientando, yo he peleado mucho con el calentamiento, y lo conseguí bajar haciendo lo siguiente:
Ajusté el paso final a máxima potencia y mínimo consumo, comprobé la temperatura que adquría el trimmer que se calentaba, era de unos 140º C con unos 90 - 100 W de potencia.
Desoldé el trimmer y medí la capacidad ( unos 100 Pf ). Colqué dos de 25 Pf  Unelco en paralelo con el trimmer, y a éste lo dejé con 50 Pf de capacidad, lo monté, y apenas hubo que ajustar un poquito para obtener las mismas mediciones, ahora se pone a unos 40 - 50º C
Por supuesto, es un trimmer Arco de compresión.

Saludos.


----------

